# Paradise Island Harbor Resort ???'s



## wendywin (May 13, 2008)

Your thoughts please......???
We were lucky enough to exchange or Westin Kierland Week for 11 (yes 11!!!) nights at Harborside Atlantis in May 2008. Yep, in 2 weeks.   With our American Airlines miles we could only fly non-stop from a Wed. to a Wed.  so we are in the bahamas for 14d.  We booked into Harbor resorts all inclusive (incl. alcohol) for $210.00 p/n (plus $70.00 for our 2 kids, all incl.)  for the extra 3 nights BEFORE checking into Harborside.  Of course I knew better than doing it after!! (You Tuggers have taught me a thing or 2!!!)  Its our first visit to the Bahamas.  We are from the Chicago area....its only in the 60's here most days.
The reviews on expedia, etc.  are not so favorable.    But the things the complaints are about (same food over and over, ?repair of hotel, small beach, lots of complaints re: Spring Break issues, etc.  Im not sure we will be so worried about d/t the shortness of our stay.
Our thoughts are......d/t the food prices at Atlantis it would be good to get a "lay of the land" from Harbor Resorts before we arrive at Atlantis (groceries, keeping the wallet closed,etc).  My kids, in May,  will be THRILLED with any sand that has an ocean attached for a short 3 days, I think??????.
We won't be spending alot of time in the room anyway, right???

Have any of you stayed there recently??????   Whats really going on there?
 I know you get what you pay for, but we won't need much.  We'll have Pre-Atlantis Adrenalin, right??
We'll be ok for 3 days, right????? 

Thanks in advance!!!

Wendy


----------



## Stingrae (May 13, 2008)

Are your reservations for Harborside Resort at Atlantis, or Paridise Island Harbor Resort?


----------



## wendywin (May 13, 2008)

Thanks for asking Stingray,
We have an 11 N rsvp for Harborside Atlantis AFTER a few nights elsewhere (currently- Paradise Island Harbor Resort.  We had to pick up 3 nights elsewhere d/t nonstop flight availability,  we fly in on a Wed. and check in for 3 N into Paradise Island Harbor Resort, afterwards we are over at Harborside Atlantis on a Sat. check in for the 11 N. 
Reading the reviews on different sites we are concerened we might be making a mistake??????? with Paradise Island Harbor Resort.  I want to try and rectify that now.......a few weeks before our trip if necessary, based on "tuggers" advice.  You all know what us t/s'ers are used to.  Am I going to be horrified????  or do you all think we'll be ok, for a few cheap nights and all inclusive food???

Thanks again, for the question.  Have you been to P.I. Harbor Resort??

Wendy


----------



## Stingrae (May 14, 2008)

Wendy,
   We have no experience with Paradise Island Harbor Resort other that having one of the cabs from the airport taking us there by mistake last summer. There is so much to see and do while you are there. Having an all inclusive plan for three days would be great considering the cost of the food in Atlantis. If you have any doubts about Harbor Resort take a look at the Comfort Suites. I know a couple that stayed there and really enjoyed it. It is located next to Atlantis. It is not an all inclusive, but you can use all of the Atlantis facilities without an extra charge. Hope this helps!
Ray


----------



## arlene22 (May 14, 2008)

Isn't that the resort that used to be a Marriott? I may be mixing it up with another. I think you'll be fine for 3 days. Seems like a good rate. The Comfort Suites is a good alternative, too. Like the previous poster said, you get up to four Atlantis wristbands and a free breakfast at the CS, so you can dive right in to your vacation.  But 11 days of Atlantis is plenty! You'll have a great time. Have fun!


----------



## wendywin (May 15, 2008)

Thanks to both of you!!

We did look into Comfort S. didn't think we needed to spend more $ for less food....and the wristbands for Atlantis are no big deal since we will be spending 11 N there.  
The P.I. Harbor Resort used to be, I think, the Sunspree.  From what i can tell it might be currently owned by Holiday Inn.  We just thought the all inclusive would be good, even if the food is so/so just to save on expenses.  
This tug site has been SO helpful to me in all aspects of travel. I know what quality tuggers are used to so I thought id ask for opinions.  
There are some pretty unhappy people on some of the websites (expedia, tripadvisor, etc.) some of them sound like just "spoiled sports" and gripe about everything.  So i thought it Id put this out there and check for someone who has stayed there, or someone who knows someone who did.

thanks again for the advice on Comfort Suites that would be our 2nd choice d/t the breakfast option.

Wendywin


----------



## mjs (May 15, 2008)

I have not been there, but the reviews are not good.   I would recommend Sunrise Beach club and Villas.


----------



## arlene22 (May 15, 2008)

I could be wrong, but I don't think the old sunspree was on the ocean. Perhaps on the harbor? But then again, who cares-- you've got 11 nights at Harborside to look forward to!


----------



## wendywin (May 15, 2008)

Dear MJs: Please tell me more about Sunrise.  Is it on this Tug site.  Do you know its parent co.???? so i could look it up??  You've stayed there before????
Do they have all-inclusive?

Thanks for the help 

Wendy


----------



## iluvwdw (May 15, 2008)

Wendy, I have never stayed at the Harbor Island but I have stayed at Harborside MANY times.  You are smart by staying somewhere else FIRST...always save the best for last.

Just curious, did you JUST book this 11 night vacation at Harborside, or has it been booked for quite some time?  I usually book May too, but I always book 8 months out.  I won't be as lucky next year, since DS is making communion and I won't have ANY clue as to the date until October.     Just wondering if it is hard to get a week at Harborside closer than 8 months out.

THANKS!


----------



## wendywin (May 24, 2008)

dear iluvdwd,
Sorry it took so long to reply.  I am uable to help you re: if less than 8 month window tough to book into.  We booked our Harborside 11 n. at the 8 month interval.  we were working around AAdvantage miles so we had to do it ASAP.  At that time all weeks around the Mem. day holiday were open.  
Sorry I cant help you other than that.

Good luck!

Wendy


----------



## gannab (Jun 6, 2008)

*Comfort Inn - Paradise Island*

That is very interesting that you can use the Atlantis Facilities while staying at the Comfort Inn - is the Inn also part of the RCI?  Do they have all of the extra charges per person per night like Club Land "or does?  any helpful info. would be appreciated.  Thanks so Much


----------



## rachel (Jun 6, 2008)

Comfort inn and suites is just what it is....the same comfort inn and suites that you see on any US roadside....from what i know and have experienced..comfort inn was always on paradise island unlike the atlantis...atlantis resort built around the comfort inn (they probably would not sell their land) so to accommodate them they allowed usage to their facilities..unlike any others.  we have stayed at the comfort inn versus atlantis.  you get all the same benefits but at a lower rate.  the plus is you get free breakfast, rooms come with small frig and if i remember correctly also a microwave.  also the comfort inn is CLOSER to some of the faciites of atlantis than  some of the atlantis rooms....the property is quite large.  take a look at their website...this has always been but not everyone knows about it!


----------



## rachel (Jun 6, 2008)

Comfort inn and suites is not part of any timeshare!!  It is a typical "motel" setting...not hotel...motel...but very nice for the money saved..and for the amenities...I would never stay at atlantis and "pay" not with comfort inn on the grounds.  I would only stay with an exchange at harborside...we looked at the property while at atlantis(comfort inn)...very NICE!


----------



## myip (Jun 7, 2008)

Why not stay 3 nights in Cable beach and then go to Atlantis?


----------

